# strange behavoir



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I bought a beta today from Walmart. When I put him in the tank he swam into the filter and got stuck. I got him out before he was hurt. Now he keeps flaring and playing chicken with the filter. It looks like hes trying to taunt the filter intake. I cant decide whether its just his first time near a filter and hes playing with it or if he actually thinks its a threat.

Has anyone seen behavior like this before? My previous beta avoided the intake due to a similar accident when I introduced him.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

your filter intake flow is too strong if he got sucked against it. is it at all adjustable? i'd turn it down if possible.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

Its not adjustable, but its kind of his fault he swam up right beside it. I doubt he'll do it again, anyways hes discovered the heater now so hes floating as close to it as he can.


----------

